# Aprhodite Leader Family Thread (2/17 - Port Hueneme, CA)



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

The last I heard was 2/17. It also seems to be making good time. According to this link (that I found on the Hudson Leader thread), it should pass through the canal on Feb 8th. That seems pretty soon, so hopefully we get in a day or two early.

http://www.boydsteamship.com/daily_traffic_report.htm


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

rwg said:


> I am also on the Aphrodite Leader - I was told it should hit port on 2-18 though.
> 
> Lack of a signal is a good thing . . . it should be on the way over.
> 
> Gary, it took 3 days after the 800 number updated before the website updated for me. As near as I can tell, the phone number was delayed as well.


rwg --
You mind posting the 800 #? 
Escondido eh? I lived near there a few years ago.
Gary


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

Lance Alot said:


> The last I heard was 2/17. It also seems to be making good time. According to this link (that I found on the Hudson Leader thread), it should pass through the canal on Feb 8th. That seems pretty soon, so hopefully we get in a day or two early.
> 
> http://www.boydsteamship.com/daily_traffic_report.htm


Thanks Lance for the updates. I think the schedule says Feb 7th at 8am - even better!

I heard it may take up to 20 days from port to your local dealer. I hope that's not the case for us, otherwise we won't be seeing our cars until March . But then, others said it took them a little over a week .

Gary


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

BMW of North America: (800) 831-1117

Once it starts its message about dialing extentions, you can say "vehicle production status" and it will take you right to the automated part you want. You will need either your production number or the last 7 characters of your VIN.

I was happy to learn it was automated now (last time I ordered it wasn't). I didn't feel bad calling half a dozen times a day to see if anything had changed.


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

Status of my car today: 
BMW Owner's circle's status: awaiting transportation
BMWNA Status (from # above): In transit

Not sure why they're not sync'ed up.. 
Thanks rwg!
Gary


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

mine was that way too - for several days.


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/
Aphrodite is scheduled to be in SD 2/15!
Then it'll make it up to oxnard .....


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, but it doesn't unload cars in S.D. At least not BMWs. I think it goes to Port Huenhuen or something for so cal. That is why the dates we have been told are either the 17th or 18th for delivery from the ship. Still, it's on its way, our cars are on the way, and all of that is a good thing.


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah, i know, i was just giving more info (adding to this thread  )... 
I was just reading the other thread about a ship that doc'ed on 1/18 and those guys are just getting their cars this week.. So it looks like we'll be getting our cars at the end of feb (for us nocal guys, end of feb/1st week of mar).
I hope earlier...we'll see..


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I was hoping you were going to tell me I was wrong. It would have cut 3 days off the wait (2 for sailing, 1 for trucking back down here).


----------



## chumeister (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey All,

Just found this thread. I'm on the Aphrodite Leader as well, and my CA told me that it is scheduled to arrive on 2/17 and that I should definitely be able to pick up my car from the dealership by the end of the month!!!


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

chumeister said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just found this thread. I'm on the Aphrodite Leader as well, and my CA told me that it is scheduled to arrive on 2/17 and that I should definitely be able to pick up my car from the dealership by the end of the month!!!


Chu, congrats on the upcoming delivery. Time seems to be creeping by, but we only have a few more weeks. What part of California are you in?


----------



## chumeister (Oct 8, 2007)

Lance Alot said:


> Chu, congrats on the upcoming delivery. Time seems to be creeping by, but we only have a few more weeks. What part of California are you in?


I'm in the Bay Area. Bought my car from the dealership in San Francisco. Looks like a few people on this thread are Bay Area folks.

These last few weeks are killer, though. It's like I'm hoping that tracking the ship will somehow make it go faster...


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, the waiting game stinks. 

BTW, I discovered some more unfortunate information through all of my attempts to track our boat. Originally, we were slated to arrive in the Panama Canal on Feb 7th. Now, they changed the date to Feb 9th. I think that means we'll still arrive on time, but we were originally looking to come in early. Oh well. I guess we'll have to wait and see :dunno:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Do you have nay idea where the ship is? I didn't realize it should be hitting Panama already. For some reason, I thought it had a stop in Florida or something. It's still not showing up on vessel tracker.


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

Tracking seems to be near impossible on NYK ships, but according to this it arrives at the Panama Canal on Saturday morning.

http://www.boydsteamship.com/daily_traffic_report.htm


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

chumeister said:


> I'm in the Bay Area. Bought my car from the dealership in San Francisco. Looks like a few people on this thread are Bay Area folks.
> 
> These last few weeks are killer, though. It's like I'm hoping that tracking the ship will somehow make it go faster...


I'm also from the Bay and my car is on the Aphrodite. We'll get ours at the same time.
What did you order? Is it an ED car?
Gary


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

Lance Alot said:


> Tracking seems to be near impossible on NYK ships, but according to this it arrives at the Panama Canal on Saturday morning.
> 
> http://www.boydsteamship.com/daily_traffic_report.htm


Check out the live video cam on the Panama Canal locks. I was able to see the Hudson Leader go through - I know, get a life, but I did get lucky seeing it come through early in the morning.

http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html


----------



## chumeister (Oct 8, 2007)

garyhgaryh said:


> I'm also from the Bay and my car is on the Aphrodite. We'll get ours at the same time.
> What did you order? Is it an ED car?
> Gary


I did ED with a Munich dropoff of 1/6.

335i coupe, Sparkling Graphite


----------



## bimmer_v (Oct 15, 2007)

Lance Alot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a month delay, my ED car is set to leave Europe next week. I found at that my ship is the Aphrodite Leader. Since there is at least one other fester on that ship, I decided to start an official family thread. Is anyone else on the Aphrodite Leader? If so, when did you drop off and where? I dropped off our car on Dec 21st in Paris.
> 
> LL


Just came to know that my 335i is on Aphrodite Leader and the ETA is Feb 16th. I dropped-off my car in Munich on Jan 11th.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

They DRIVE them? What's up with that? Don't they know I expect to get the car with 3 miles on it?


----------



## blue_dolphin (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't worry, it's not far, less than 2 miles...

Google map


----------



## chumeister (Oct 8, 2007)

I just got an e-mail from my CA and he told me my ED car will be arriving at the dealer in the next 7-10 days! We're in the home stretch, people!!!


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

So, I have some relatively good news about my redelivery too. After a few phone calls, I was finally able to find out that my car has already cleared customs and is waiting for Dept of Ag clearance. This was as of noon today, so I***8217;m pretty pleased with how quickly it got through customs. Barring any damage or a hold up from the folks at the DOA, I think I could have my car by mid next week. I***8217;m keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Lance Alot said:


> So, I have some relatively good news about my redelivery too. After a few phone calls, I was finally able to find out that my car has already cleared customs and is waiting for Dept of Ag clearance. This was as of noon today, so I'm pretty pleased with how quickly it got through customs. Barring any damage or a hold up from the folks at the DOA, I think I could have my car by mid next week. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


 Who did you call...? I call Wagonners or my SA... Any other numbers to call...:dunno: BMW NA maybe...:dunno: Wagonners told me my car is not released by BMW for trucking yet, but I don't know if it actually went through customs... I will call my SA today to see what is going on... he told me Friday or Next monday for redelivery...


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

MG67 said:


> Who did you call...? I call Wagonners or my SA... Any other numbers to call...:dunno: BMW NA maybe...:dunno: Wagonners told me my car is not released by BMW for trucking yet, but I don't know if it actually went through customs... I will call my SA today to see what is going on... he told me Friday or Next monday for redelivery...


Until your car is at the VPC, only the import agent seems to really know what's going on with it. It's a little hit or miss getting information from them, but after a couple of attempts - I finally got the guy there to tell me where my car was in the process. The agency is called Ted Rausch, and the phone number is (562) 435-8231.

I'm assuming that we'll all clear DOA around the same time, so if you find something out, please post it back here. Thanks.


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like nonED cars are getting to the dealers today in both Northern and Southern CA.
Three days. Lets see how long it takes for the ED cars to get to the dealerships in CA.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

garyhgaryh said:


> Looks like nonED cars are getting to the dealers today in both Northern and Southern CA.
> Three days. Lets see how long it takes for the ED cars to get to the dealerships in CA.


I was on the 101 north near Studio City just now when I saw a truck carrying 5 BMW's going South on the 101, I saw a Montego Blue 3 Vert on it too...


----------



## gopctel (Oct 9, 2007)

MG67 said:


> I was on the 101 north near Studio City just now when I saw a truck carrying 5 BMW's going South on the 101, I saw a Montego Blue 3 Vert on it too...


MG67, I thought you are in Miami for a wedding, and not busy hunting down your car 

Did you happen to see a black 535i on that truck? My dealer is Shelly BMW in Buena Park, and that truck is heading towards it!


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

My CA called a few mintues ago. He expects my car at the dealer this afternoon. I will pick it up tomorrow morning. (yes, non-ed)


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

gopctel said:


> MG67, I thought you are in Miami for a wedding, and not busy hunting down your car
> 
> Did you happen to see a black 535i on that truck? My dealer is Shelly BMW in Buena Park, and that truck is heading towards it!


 I'm flying tomorrow AM, so I'm still working... 
I think there was a Silver 535i on that truck but I'm not sure, a couple of X3's also...


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

garyhgaryh said:


> Here's info on the Aprhodite Leader:
> Leaving Germany: 1/22/08.
> Arriving CA: 2/16/08
> 
> Anymore info, please post.


Updated stats for AL:
Left Germany: 1/22/08
Arrived CA (PH): 2/18/08 (dates were actually going back and forth between 2/16 and 2/17)
First nonED car delivered: 2/21/08
First ED car delivered: ????


----------



## chumeister (Oct 8, 2007)

If anyone else on ED hears of any updates, please let us know...


----------



## gopctel (Oct 9, 2007)

chumeister said:


> If anyone else on ED hears of any updates, please let us know...


I don't think any ED customers on the Hudson Leader got their cars yet, and that ship arrived at PH 5 days earlier.


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

gopctel said:


> I don't think any ED customers on the Hudson Leader got their cars yet, and that ship arrived at PH 5 days earlier.


It seems like the turnaround times vary by ship. One of the ships in January (Blue Hawk), started seeing deliveries for ED cars in as little as six days. Unfortunately, it's been 9 days already for the Hudson Leader, and those guys haven't seen a single car yet. It doesn't help that I'm obsessed with getting the car now. Man, this is getting bad. :banana:


----------



## gopctel (Oct 9, 2007)

Lance Alot said:


> It doesn't help that I'm obsessed with getting the car now. Man, this is getting bad. :banana:


I know exactly what you mean. I was fine for the first two months, but now it's so close. This past week it's been killing me.

Perhaps both HL and AL ED cars will all get released at the same time?


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

BTW, I was able to get an update from the ED folks in New Jersey. I think the dealer can access the same system, so you can also get this information from you CA. Apparently, my car arrived at the VPC yesterday. They have issued a work order (i.e. - it's being processed), and if there is no damage - it should be at the dealer by mid next week! 

Given that it's going to pour down raining here all weekend, I can live with that. Let's hope there is no damage.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

PIcked mine up this morning - I really feel for you ed guys. The wait at this point when you know it's off the ship has to be rough.


----------



## chumeister (Oct 8, 2007)

Lucky!!! Enjoy your new ride...While the rest of us ED folks wait in anticipation. This wait is KILLING me!


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

What would anybody do differently next time (as I know there will be a next time for many of us, including me!). 

My thoughts: 

1. Don't drop off in Nice or any other location too far from the port; 
2. Don't buy the car until the day before you leave the U.S. while the ink is still wet;
3. Winter months or holiday seasons seem to be more problematic with ship and transportation schedules - so stay clear of them;
4. Or, forget all of the above, roll the dice, and totally allow the experience to outweigh the agony of the wait...

Good luck to everyone on re-deliver or delivery:thumbup:


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

*Any ED Cars Yet?*

OK, the ED folks on our sister thread (Hudson Leader) are finally getting some deliveries on their ED cars. As best as I can tell, there is only one person on the Aphrodite who has had their car released (from another board I use) and no one has taken delivery yet. Personally, I still am awaiting release to the truckers, and we are in our first week since unloading.

Does anyone else have any better news? :dunno:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Lance Alot said:


> OK, the ED folks on our sister thread (Hudson Leader) are finally getting some deliveries on their ED cars. As best as I can tell, there is only one person on the Aphrodite who has had their car released (from another board I use) and no one has taken delivery yet. Personally, I still am awaiting release to the truckers, and we are in our first week since unloading.
> 
> Does anyone else have any better news? :dunno:


I'm on ED on the Hudson Leader, my SA told me the car would be delivered yesterday (monday), I call Waggoners today and the guy said it will be delivered Wednesday...:dunno:
So I guess I will have my car by Thursday then...


----------



## 08BMWMB80 (Feb 23, 2008)

Philippe said my ED BMW is ready for pick up at South Bay BMW tomorrow (2/27). Great! Can't wait! (total transit time 6 w and 1 d). Another part of my ED trip is not so great (see thread "to get it or not to get it").


----------



## chumeister (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone else on the board picking up in BMW San Francisco?


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

08BMWMB80 said:


> Philippe said my ED BMW is ready for pick up at South Bay BMW tomorrow (2/27). Great! Can't wait! (total transit time 6 w and 1 d). Another part of my ED trip is not so great (see thread "to get it or not to get it").


Wow 08? You were on the Aphrodite Leader and you're delivery is ahead of the Hudson Leader folks - what goes? My thought is that this is like waiting for your baggage at the airline terminal...If you put you bags on board first, they come off last! because they're shoved to the back or rear of the plane. My BMW was sitting in Bremerhaven for a month before 08's car was even picked up :dunno:


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

Fastjon - as of this morning, mine is stilll in the VPC with no estimated release date!

Chu - I have a funny story about BMWSF that I posted when I first joined this board. The CA I was dealing with there wanted MSRP for my car and a $5K deposit. When I balked at the price, he said - "we can probably take $500 off as a courtesy". Needless to say - I ended up going elsewhere. I have had good experiences with their service department on a previous car though.


----------



## chumeister (Oct 8, 2007)

Lance Alot said:


> Chu - I have a funny story about BMWSF that I posted when I first joined this board. The CA I was dealing with there wanted MSRP for my car and a $5K deposit. When I balked at the price, he said - "we can probably take $500 off as a courtesy". Needless to say - I ended up going elsewhere. I have had good experiences with their service department on a previous car though.


I actually had a similar experience the first time I went to BMWSF, but when I showed that I knew exactly what the invoice price was for exactly what I wanted (Many, many thanks to Bimmerfest for that :thumbup, they softened their stance. I ended up getting my car for bit over $800 above invoice...

Where did you buy your car? Where have you had a good experience purchasing a BMW in the Bay Area?


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

Just talked to Waggoner's Dispatch in Oxnard - I'm being loaded RIGHT NOW he said. OK, but will it get to San Rafael by tomorrow I ask. Yep, it has three stops: Santa Clara, San Rafael and Santa Rosa. That truck should make Santa Clara by this evening and San Rafael by tomorrow morning. Yeah! :rofl:


----------



## chumeister (Oct 8, 2007)

My CA just e-mailed me and told me that my car arrived at the dealer this morning!!! The wait is over!!!! 

Looking back, all I can say is that ED is great, but the wait is a nightmare! If you're going to do ED, be patient...


----------



## bimmer_v (Oct 15, 2007)

chumeister said:


> My CA just e-mailed me and told me that my car arrived at the dealer this morning!!! The wait is over!!!!
> 
> Looking back, all I can say is that ED is great, but the wait is a nightmare! If you're going to do ED, be patient...


Hey, was your car on AL?


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats to all***8230; and please post pictures!

I also got some good news. Mine has been released to the truckers, and they said that they would get it out on the next thing up this way. I***8217;m hoping it***8217;ll ship tomorrow, and I***8217;ll be able to pick it up Friday sometime. Chu ***8211; I***8217;m with you on the wait being hell. Of course, I would do it all over again in a heartbeat.


----------



## 08BMWMB80 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Got it!!!*

 Took redelivery from Philippe this afternoon at South Bay BMW. Can't be happier. Hope you guys, if not yet, will see your babies soon.

Fastjon. I don't know why I got it relatively early (6w 1d), it may be combination of location (LA) and luck, but more importantly great CA like Philippe taking care of a lot things, can't emphasize more "in good hands" (not Allstate in this case).

Now started next phase of struggle, trying to figure out how to use iDrive (rather to have uDrive). Meanwhile, still anxiously awaiting my other ED to arrive (that'll be ~4 w delay due to Centaurus, though dropped off one day before this BMW). It's bell curve, one early one late, together average ~8w

Side note: Interestingly, living along coastal Palos Verdes area between LAX and LA port, we have expansive ocean view from Catalina island to Point Mugu and beyond to Oxnard/PH area (~60 miles or 100 kilometers from here, but on some clear days like today, with telescope we can see that area across sea). A few days ago, I found some AIS maps of aphrodite someone posted in another web site, when she was passing our area from LA port to PH (~2/18?). It's just a few miles from our coast here. Too bad, I was not aware of this and not home, otherwise, I could have taken some photos. Next time.

Thank you everyone and enjoy the happy ending of ED journey


----------



## chumeister (Oct 8, 2007)

bimmer_v said:


> Hey, was your car on AL?


Yes, I was on the AL.


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

I picked up my car last night (WED).
Here's my post from another board (sorry if you've seen this before, just ignore it):

Couldn't wait and picked up the car tonight!

When I left the car at Harms, my avg mpg was 26. They (whoever they are) added about 7 miles to the car since then and my avg mpg at pick up was 23.7. I drove about 90 miles tonight and got it back up to 24.7mpg . 

The dealer got the car at 302 miles and when I picked it up it had 304 miles. I assume someone wanted to take my car for a test drive at the dealer and I'm sure the extra 7 miles since drop off at Garching/Harms was not gentle or it could have included the car being idle for some time (who knows?!). 

That doesn't bother me too much. What bother me was there are swirl marks all over my jet black car. I pointed it out to someone at the dealership and he start rubbing it which made it even worse . So, request your car NOT be washed. I wanted a clean car when I picked it up. I paint cars as a hobby so this bugs me and it's a mistake that I will always regret as I can see paint and clear coat flaws others can't seem to see. I can almost always tell when a car has been repainted even when most people say, "it looks original to me."

If you guys need a CA, I can recommend mine. He's a great guy and I would use him again without hesitation. He waited for me until I got there at about 7:40pm. I work quite aways from the dealership. PM me if anyone is interested in using my CA.

The tail light on the 2008 does look different for some reason. I followed my car from my commuter car and noticed the rear lights are slick - it's just 3 thin lines going across the middle of the tailights. Hit the brakes or use the turn signals and a block of lights below or above the main center strip of thin lights will flash. Never noticed it before on the 335i's. Maybe it's a 2008 thing?

Attach is an iPhone image of my car. iPhones don't take very good pictures, but you get the idea .

As of this posting, BMW circle says my car is still at VPC!


----------



## gopctel (Oct 9, 2007)

garyhgaryh said:


> The dealer got the car at 302 miles and when I picked it up it had 304 miles. I assume someone wanted to take my car for a test drive at the dealer and I'm sure the extra 7 miles since drop off at Garching/Harms was not gentle or it could have included the car being idle for some time (who knows?!).


Your dealer put your car on the lot and somebody test drove it? I would not be amused if that happened to my car. Your car should have been marked sold and nobody should be allowed to test drive it.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Somehow, I am doubting a test drive. It's more likely to have been moved around to the prep area or something. Who goes for a 2 mile test drive?


----------



## chumeister (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey garyhgaryh,

What did you use to mount your ED license plate on the back? That looks sweet! 

Also, does anyone else not have the bracket holes drilled in the front? My CA noticed that and said that it's rare that they don't drill the bracket holes for the front of ED cars.


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

chumeister said:


> Hey garyhgaryh,
> 
> What did you use to mount your ED license plate on the back? That looks sweet!
> 
> Also, does anyone else not have the bracket holes drilled in the front? My CA noticed that and said that it's rare that they don't drill the bracket holes for the front of ED cars.


It was mounted in Germany at BMW Welt. For the front, they used double sided tape and I am happy to say they didn't drill into the bumper at VPC or my local dealership:

rwg: 2 miles to and from the local dealer's prep area which is in the back on the same lot as the showroom? That's just a few hundred feet at most. I know they drive the cars from the ship at Port Humene to the VPC center at Oxnard and that would account for part of the other 5 of the 7 miles.

Like I said, those miles really don't bugs me. What bug me is the paint swirls. I got the car with abosolutely no swirl marks at all in Germany. Now I'll have to fix it myself. There's no way I'm going to hand the car to them and ask them to remove the swirls or make it disappear. I can see that is asking for trouble.

gopctel: that is why I decided to pick up my car wed night instead of thu (actually the main reason was I was excited about the car  ). Less time at the dealership means less people can check it out, touch it, etc... It was right by the showroom door so I wouldn't be surprised if it was test driven once, but like I said even if that did happen it doesn't bother me as much as you would think as I am in possession of the car!


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Gary, I was thinking more along the lines of "off the truck, to the overflow lot, to the swirl application area, back to the overflow lot, to the showroom for delivery." But who knows - a 2 mile test drive just seems ridiculously short.

My first BMW was jet black. If you don't already have one, get a porter cable orbital polisher now and set aside a weekend every three months or so. Nothing looks better then a jet black car in good condition. Nothing requires more of a labor of love then keeping a jet black car in good condition. Oh, forget about letting anybody else wash it either, unless it's a high quality detailer. They will just add swirl marks.


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

rwg said:


> Gary, I was thinking more along the lines of "off the truck, to the overflow lot, to the swirl application area, back to the overflow lot, to the showroom for delivery." But who knows - a 2 mile test drive just seems ridiculously short.
> 
> My first BMW was jet black. If you don't already have one, get a porter cable orbital polisher now and set aside a weekend every three months or so. Nothing looks better then a jet black car in good condition. Nothing requires more of a labor of love then keeping a jet black car in good condition. Oh, forget about letting anybody else wash it either, unless it's a high quality detailer. They will just add swirl marks.


Two miles is probably about 4-6 times around the automall. The overflow, showroom, and prep center is all there. Not really that big. Perhaps your dealership is much bigger.

This is what I'm planning to do to remove swirls using a non name brand pneumatic orbital polisher/sander and the end results:


----------

